
How to bump Holocaust deniers off Google’s top spot? Pay Google - jimnotgym
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/dec/17/holocaust-deniers-google-search-top-spot
======
jimnotgym
In particular is Google putting a lower emphasis on site authority as the
article suggests?

